# WOW my first fattie with tasty Q view



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 18, 2011)

wow my first fattie, I got this recipe from a norther member what can you say it turned out way better than i could have expected the smoke flavor was spot on. the cheeses, the meat ever thing was delicious. I made a few  changes to it I added belle peppers,monetary jack cheese I also fried some steak with onion powder, garlic powder and season salt also I add some steak sauce and i used mesquite wood chips. keep a napkin never by you don't want to drool on your key board


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 19, 2011)

Smoked to perfection and chock full of goodness, ya did good, ...I'll bet it won't be the last.

Gene


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks excellent Brother, looks like you nailed it on your first try!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 19, 2011)

You are right Wow And Wow it looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2011)

That is awesome!

It has to be the longest fattie I have seen yet.

Great job on your first try!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 19, 2011)

Great job there. Looks delicious.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!!!!!!!!

 Craig


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT ONE GREAT LOOKING FATTIE !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow!!!

Looks Great!!!

You really got that big boy loaded!!!

Thanks for the views!!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 19, 2011)

looks great


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Here it is breakfast time and I am craving a fattie lol Great job.*

*






JC1947*


----------



## michael ark (Oct 19, 2011)

That's one long fattie and it


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks ever one for the replies ya i guess it was pretty long


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 23, 2011)

NICE!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW...I like the way the Bacon turned out going Fast and Furious!...JJ


----------



## tailgate72 (Oct 23, 2011)

That does look awesome. Makes me want to try my hand at another fatty myself. First one tasted good, but didnt look no where near as good as that one does.

Dave


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> It has to be the longest fattie I have seen yet.
> 
> Great job on your first try!




   A 2 foot fattie!


----------



## flyfishtn (Nov 1, 2011)

That looks amazing! I will be doing my first fatty this weekend.


----------



## sound1 (Nov 1, 2011)

That thing is huge!!  Nicely Done.


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 1, 2011)

it must be big because ever one has said it in their comments


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 1, 2011)

That thing is awesome! long like a super fattie.


----------

